# iPhone Cigar App RELEASED



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

After a few months of work, and some great testing and feedback from many of my fellow BOTLs, I'm happy to announce that the Mobile Stogie application for iPhone and iPod Touch is now available in the iTunes App Store! :chk:chk

It has a reference database of over 1,700 cigars, and you can add your own as well. It also has an inventory feature ("My Cigars") so that you can manage multiple humidors, with year, date, box code, etc.

I built the app because there was nothing like it available. It quickly became an obsession to get the coding done, and was threatening to eat up all of my free time (ok, it did ). Well, it got approved and posted to the iTunes App store today.

If you are interested, here's the direct iTunes link.

Feedback appreciated!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds cool, gonna check it out now. Thanks for you hard work and I'll let you know what I think in a couple of days.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Sure sounds nice. I'll never know though.


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

searching for it now thanks


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Awsome App for the Iphone. I downloaded and installed it the minute it came out today. Very easy to use. I highly recommend to all Iphone/Touch users. Great job Ken!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Alright


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

MKR160 said:


> Awsome App for the Iphone. I downloaded and installed it the minute it came out today. Very easy to use. I highly recommend to all Iphone/Touch users. Great job Ken!!!


Thanks, appreciate the support! Let me know what you see that can be improved. I already have some enhancements in the works, but feedback is appreciated.


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

KenS said:


> Thanks, appreciate the support! Let me know what you see that can be improved. I already have some enhancements in the works, but feedback is appreciated.


Will do. :clap2:


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Sweet deal, getting an Iphone in a week or two, can't wait to try it Thanks :dude:


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes I've been waiting for a Cigar app for my Iphone thanks.

Just got done downloading it cant wait to play with it.


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

tattoofreak said:


> Yes I've been waiting for a Cigar app for my Iphone...


Me too


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

Just downloaded it. Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the hard work! I'll check it out and report back.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

cool


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I will grab it when I get back home!


----------



## LegalEagle (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice! I downloaded it yesterday and played with it a bit. It is great as is, but if you're looking for some suggestions for the next update:

1. Add both a "Price paid" and "MSRP Price" field so that users can know at a glance what the cigar cost them. This would be especially useful for CBid since the price paid is almost never the MSRP. Going along with the pricing info, a fun display might be how much money worth of cigars is in each humidor.

2. In the "Acquired from" field, go ahead and add in the standard choices (e.g., CigarBid, Cigars International, JR, etc.) every time for some more "standard" online purchases. This will save a lot of typing for a majority of members here. In addition, code it so that once a user types in a local B&M, for example, then he can simply choose that each time thereafter, as opposed to having to type it over and over.

Again, it's a great program as is, but these are the things that jumped out at me as could use just a tiny bit of tweaking for the next release.

Thanks for making such a great program!!


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

LegalEagle said:


> Very nice! I downloaded it yesterday and played with it a bit. It is great as is, but if you're looking for some suggestions for the next update:
> 
> 1. Add both a "Price paid" and "MSRP Price" field so that users can know at a glance what the cigar cost them. This would be especially useful for CBid since the price paid is almost never the MSRP. Going along with the pricing info, a fun display might be how much money worth of cigars is in each humidor.


Actually both of these fields are in the database itself, I just haven't added them to the interface. I figured we'd want them but they were a last minute cut to get the app out the door. Probably need to include this in the 1.1 update that I'm working on.



> 2. In the "Acquired from" field, go ahead and add in the standard choices (e.g., CigarBid, Cigars International, JR, etc.) every time for some more "standard" online purchases. This will save a lot of typing for a majority of members here. In addition, code it so that once a user types in a local B&M, for example, then he can simply choose that each time thereafter, as opposed to having to type it over and over.


Already done for version 1.1 . Actually, I'm not adding any "standard" choices, but each time the user adds one, it will become available from a picklist, so that list should get populated pretty quickly.



> Again, it's a great program as is, but these are the things that jumped out at me as could use just a tiny bit of tweaking for the next release.
> 
> Thanks for making such a great program!!


Thanks for the feedback :tu


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

I love this app. Great work. And I am looking forward to the update


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm working on the MSRP and "price paid" fields. My current thinking is that I will make those both user-enterable fields in the "My Cigars" section, rather than reference data. For one, I hate to consider having to maintain that for thousands of cigars, and I don't know where I'd get all the info (cuban, non-cuban, etc.). Also, I'd have to manage so many currencies for the international users, and the prices are wildly different in various countries.

Design ideas anybody??


----------



## LegalEagle (Sep 7, 2008)

KenS said:


> I'm working on the MSRP and "price paid" fields. My current thinking is that I will make those both user-enterable fields in the "My Cigars" section, rather than reference data. For one, I hate to consider having to maintain that for thousands of cigars, and I don't know where I'd get all the info (cuban, non-cuban, etc.). Also, I'd have to manage so many currencies for the international users, and the prices are wildly different in various countries.
> 
> Design ideas anybody??


Great point -- yeah, it definitely strikes me as a user-entered field and not a pre-designated field. I was envisioning it would go on the same screen as where the user selects which humidor, how many, acquired from, etc. But it's your program, and it looks great so far, so put it wherever you most like it!


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

I love the app I just bought it today from the appstore . It would be great if you can add all the cigars from Cigar Information, Cigar Reviews, Cigar Articles for Beginners and Experts . The larger the database the better. Looking forward to the updates !


----------



## BlueyHK (May 18, 2007)

I just picked up the app Ken; great work. In addition to the suggestions already provided I would suggest adding:

- the ability to quickly 'check-out' a cigar. I.E. You have 5 cigars of a certain type and you just grab one from the humidor to smoke. A quick option of being able to remove one from your humidor would be great. 

Hope this makes sense and thanks again for the great app.


----------



## Brian65 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just downloaded it this morning. Looks interesting.


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

BlueyHK said:


> I just picked up the app Ken; great work. In addition to the suggestions already provided I would suggest adding:
> 
> - the ability to quickly 'check-out' a cigar. I.E. You have 5 cigars of a certain type and you just grab one from the humidor to smoke. A quick option of being able to remove one from your humidor would be great.
> 
> Hope this makes sense and thanks again for the great app.


I'm expecting version to 2 to include lots of features around the smoking experience. Things like:

- shake the iphone to pick a random cigar
- pull from a humidor
- record tasting notes
- photo of the cigar
- more detailed notes on flavors, burn, etc.

Gonna take some design time, to be sure. In the meantime, I have some smaller enhancements coming in v1.1 to refine the existing capabilities, so that gets first priority.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

KenS are you going to be making the Database larger ?


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

Mirrorlure7m said:


> KenS are you going to be making the Database larger ?


Short answer is yes, but that's not my primary focus, since each user has the ability to add cigars to the reference database on his/her device. I'm sure I'll never capture them all :smile:

That said, each time I do an update, I'll add some more to the database. Several people have made specific requests, and I'll try to include those in the 1.1 update that I'm finishing up now.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

KenS said:


> Short answer is yes, but that's not my primary focus, since each user has the ability to add cigars to the reference database on his/her device. I'm sure I'll never capture them all :smile:
> 
> That said, each time I do an update, I'll add some more to the database. Several people have made specific requests, and I'll try to include those in the 1.1 update that I'm finishing up now.


KenS I would be happy to help you with adding them to the db if you would like. Just Private Message me if you would like . I would be using this http://www.cigarforums.net/Cigar-Reviews/ and it would be a breeze to add them all.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mirrorlure7m said:


> KenS I would be happy to help you with adding them to the db if you would like. Just Private Message me if you would like . I would be using this Cigar Information, Cigar Reviews, Cigar Articles for Beginners and Experts and it would be a breeze to add them all.


You wont be adding that without my permission would you 

I certainly hope not..

I am already talking to Ken about a Puff Iphone application which would include our entire review database..but it is not open source for anyone to come and take..


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> You wont be adding that without my permission would you
> 
> I certainly hope not..
> 
> I am already talking to Ken about a Puff Iphone application which would include our entire review database..but it is not open source for anyone to come and take..


I was not aware of that. That would be perfect !!! That is what I am looking for. It would be great just for the puff.com users. I am looking for a large db of cigars. Just like the puff.com db to lookup when I need it.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Well hopefully Ken and I can reach an agreement and make it all available through the Iphone..


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Well hopefully Ken and I can reach an agreement and make it all available through the Iphone..


That would be the best app on the iphone if you do that. We need more apps for cigars. But with this database you guys have on this site it would be by far the best cigar app for research purposes .


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

FYI ...

I just submitted the version 1.1 update to the app store (will probably still take a week for Apple to approve it). Here is what it contains:

A few more cigar brands added (total of 101 new cigars; now up to 1,842). Illusione, Nub, and several others.
Default to last used Humidor when adding cigars to MyCigars
Picklists for "acquired from" and "format" fields in MyCigars section
Default to all CAPS for box code field
Some code cleanup and optimization
Still working on some cool features for the next update, but with this update, the data entry should be a bit easier. If you own the app, you should get automagically notified when the free update is available.

There is now also a new support website for Mobile Stogie. Check it out at www.mobilestogie.com (thanks to my son Jon for the website building).


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats great looking forward to this upcoming update and all future updates. It is so nice to finally have a cigar app on the iphone ...


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

FYI ... the v1.1 update appeared on the app store last night. You should be notified automatically if you have Mobile Stogie installed.

This update was somewhat minor, adding another 101 cigars to the database and a few user interface improvements. Mostly, it helped my restructure some code to facilitate future improvements, and to test the update process. Seems like everything is working fine with the process, so I recommend that you update to version 1.1.

Now working on some cool features for a version 1.5 or 2.0 upgrade. Many users have emailed me suggestions, so I have plenty of ideas to implement


----------

